# Combined vehicle insurance



## Delboy_Trotter

Ok, so bear with me....

I own several vehicles, a 97 VW T4 and a 07 ford focus and it struck me the other day that i pay nearly £900 to insure them both on separate policies.

The Van is insured on a policy with the NCB i've had since i had since ive had a car (a full 10 years) for SDP&C, no business use

The car is insured with a policy with only 3 years NCB (it was 5 but i had a bump on the policy) again for SDP&C

As i mentioned i've had an at fault bump.

Is there anyway i can insure them both on the same policy? a multi car policy wont work as one is, in the eyes of the insurers a commercial and the other a car.

If its possible id like to be able to add/remove cars for short periods too

Also if possible would like to add the G/F to cover her car and to drive those on the policy

Sorry for the long winded post but hopefully you get the jist!


----------



## Shiny

Even though the van is a commercial vehicle, you still need to insure it on a private car policy, as it not being used as a business vehicle (for your own business, self employed etc)

This limits your options somewhat as there not many insurers that insure vans for pleasure use only. There are a handful of multi vehicle insurers about, it all depends on whether they can cover your van or not.

Aviva may be worth a shot as they still do multi vehicle policies, and they used to insure vans for sdp as well. http://www.aviva.co.uk/mobile/insurance/motor-insurance/multicar-insurance.html

You won't be able to cover your girlfriend's car in your name with with Aviva though.

Ultimately though you may find you are getting the best price insuring them separately, as you will probably find an insurer will give a good rate for one but not the other. Keeping them separate you get the best rate on each vehicle.

Why do you need to add cars for a short period? If you are buying and selling, get yourself registered as self employed and you could possibly look to a motor trade policy.


----------



## phillipnoke

My son and daughter had it with Admiral worked out more expensive than buying single policies


----------



## Delboy_Trotter

Hmm ill have a look at aviva Shiny. it is possible that separate may be best, but i thought i would ask as there are knowledgeable folk here

The short term additions really is for the odd car that might tickle the fancy, but be silly to run for a long time (a 4.0 super charged V8 XJ tickled my fancy at one point), so i don't really trade, just buy something, realise its silly, and sell it on, but maybe only once a year max, usually every couple so registering as self employed would open a can of worms, not to mention my current employer as id have to inform them (long story) and would be a pain

I guess my thinking was what if the fleet is added too, buy more cars etc


----------



## Shiny

You'd still be paying a premium for each car though, whether done as a single vehicle policy or on a multi car policy, so a Jag won't be cheap which ever way you do it. 

You could look at a short period policy for when a car tickles your fancy, but if it is taxed it must be insured, so if you keep it for more than a month it will work out a costly way of insuring it.


----------

